# How Often Do You Give Your Dog Raw Meaty Bones?



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi I found a place to get raw meaty bones and I was just wondering how often everyone gives their pet a bone? The man at the place where I bought them told me not to give them too often as they can wear down the teeth--so is every other week good? More frequent? Less frequent? Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

My guys get a brand new bone probably twice a month, so every other week.

After a few days they don't really chew on it as much, but for the first day or two, that's all they want to do!

I had never heard of that before, but it does make sense... Hmmm.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, it does make sense--too much of anything good might turn bad--lol. Thanks for your help I think every other week will be good. One more question, when you give your dog a raw meaty bone, do you reduce the food you would give them for a day or two because of the meat on the bone?


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

How meaty are these bones! LOL. Do you have a pic?

I might have to get some of those!

The bones I give my guys have some stringy meat hanging off, but it's by no means enough for me to cut back on their food.

For the most part, it's not even the meaty stuff they're after, rather the marrow on the inside of the bone they find so yummy.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I wish I could take a picture for you but I wouldn't know how, I can't even post other pictures of Riley on this forum--I guess I am a little computer illiterate. There is definitely some meat on them. If you go into a store where they sell the Nature's Variety Raw Meaty bones, it is those lamb bones I buy--some have a good amount of meat on the ends while others don't. The beef bones I got are similar, a little bigger. I found a place (believe or not) a tire shop where the guy does all raw meat for dogs: beef, beef and heart, beef and tripe--plus he sells beef bones. Funny thing, I walk in and I ask for some beef bones and he asks me if I wanted a bag as that is what most people buy so I said "I guess so"--he brings out this huge bag of 8 beef bones--some with more meat than others. I took them home, individually wrapped them and we are good for the next six months!!!! ($25.00 for 8 beef bones).


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Every other week should be fine, mine get them when they look bored and the weather isnt permitting to let them play alot outside.
No teeth wearing as of yet, but I guess if you over did it, it is a possiblilty.
Also if you feed too many RMB's you could end up with "powder poop"


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Wimble Woof said:


> Every other week should be fine, mine get them when they look bored and the weather isnt permitting to let them play alot outside.
> No teeth wearing as of yet, but I guess if you over did it, it is a possiblilty.
> Also if you feed too many RMB's you could end up with "powder poop"


lololol--thanks for the warning!!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i give my dogs raw, meaty bones as often as i can get to the meat market to get them....and sometimes that means that a couple mo go by b/4 they get another after my batch is gone.....what i do is get them in bulk and freeze about 12-16 of them and give them to the clan about every 2-3 wks....but when they get one, the first day it's given frozen for about 10 min then put in the fridge (as it is already too thawed to refreeze IMO) then the next 2-3 days it's given to them for about 10 min each day till the meat/gristle is gone.....then they can have the bone till they really don't want it much anymore (this takes about the 2 wks).....i won't let them have it for more then that 10 min w/ the meat as it will generally cause them to have the runs for a few days if given longer.....

oh, and since i have 4 dogs, the bones are kept individual till the meat is gone, then the bones are fair game....this is b/c i know which of my 4 can tolerate the meat the most so they get the meatiest ones accordingly.....


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

That's a super good deal! Nice!

And as for the powdery poops, we've had our fair share of odd looking, white poops here! ROFL

The vet said it's not that big of deal other than watching the neighbors stare and wonder what kind of weird animal we keep indoors  ROFL


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I give my two raw bones 3-4 x/week, under supervision only, and put up (in 'fridge) when they can't be supervised.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I definitely do Supervision and put them in the fridge otherwise--I am going to keep the every other week for now and see how it goes, thanks!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

We have a farm raise our own beef just took one in to butcher today when I gave them my cutting instructions. I asked for all the beef bones that would make good dog bones back . Instead of them throwing them out also asked for all the cutthrow aways back. They will freeze them for me and I can get them when I pick up my meat . This is what I will be feeding me and my dogs . But will be giving my dogs kibble mixed in from this beef. Is freeezeing ok with the bones and just giveing them bones every few weeks . Have never asked for the bones back but will from now on .


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I think it sounds good, I got mine frozen and have them individually wrapped in my freezer so I can take one out to defrost and give it to Riley. I believe frozen meat can last about 6 months...


----------

